# Erstes Tablet für meine Eltern - eure Einstiegtipps? Fotos vom PC runterladen usw. ?



## Herbboy (18. September 2014)

*Erstes Tablet für meine Eltern - eure Einstiegtipps? Fotos vom PC runterladen usw. ?*

Ich hab gestern spontan bei Saturn ein Lenovo A10-70-Tablet bestellt, war ein Abend-Schnäppchen für nur 130€ (bei Amazon derzeit als "Angebot" für 200€ ) - und zwar ist es für meine Eltern gedacht. Meine Mutter hatte mit PCs&co noch NIE was zu tun, mein Vater macht nur emails, Word und ab und an mal surfen, wobei er selbst mit Google kaum umgehen kann  

Jetzt wollte ich, bevor es geliefert wird, schon Mal überlegen, welche Apps sinnvoll sind. Da ich selber ein Android-Handy hab, hab ich schon ein paar Ideen. Aber vlt habt ihr ja weitere, für Senioren sinnvolle Apps parat? Denn Tablet-Erfahrung hab ich  noch keine.

Außerdem möchte ich auch die Frage klären, wie man am besten Fotos vom PC aufs Tablet bekommt - denn DAS ist einer der Hauptgründe, warum mein Vater eh schon an ein Tablet gedacht hatte bzw. auch ein Smartphone kaufen wollte: Fotos mit zu Bekannten nehmen und dort zeigen, oder auch zeigen, wenn man Besuch bekommt, ohne ins Arbeitszimmer zu gehen.  D.h. er will auch Fotos AUF dem Tablet haben - 16GB Speicher sollten da ja für einiges reichen. Wie funktioniert das am besten? Ich hab gehört, es soll mit der App ES Explorer gehen - am PC muss man dann einfach den Ordner fürs eigene Netzwerk freigeben und mit der App den PC und Ordner suchen, oder wie? Der PC hat Win7.

Gut wäre es, wenn man wirklich nur wenige Ordner sieht und nicht ALLE - zB kenn ich es von meinem Smartphone, dass man beim "speichern unter" wirklich jeden kleinen Mist-Ordner sieht und selbst für Bilder nicht sicher ist, ob das nun in Download, DCIM oder einen Unterordner des "Android"-Ordners oder sonstwo hingehört


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2014)

Die Sache mit den Fotos ist doch eigentlich total unproblematisch. Werden diese auf die SD-Karte gespeichert, finden sich diese unter DCIM/Bilder. Evtl. kann die Quickpic-App hilfreich sein, die eignet sich für schnellen Bildertransfer zwischen PC und Tablet, außerdem soll sie auch eine Ordnung der Fotos erlauben. Selbst hab ich es nicht ausprobiert, unter den kostenlosen Apps gehört diese aber zu den Beliebtesten.


----------



## Rabowke (19. September 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Google Drive? Bietet 15GB kostenlosen Speicher und funktioniert wie Dropbox auf dem PC.

Bei Smartphones / Tablets gibt es kostenlose Apps, die bestimmte Ordner automatisiert mit Google Drive synchronsieren. Das ganze geht z.B. soweit, dass du genau definieren kannst, wann was synchronisiert werden soll ... z.B. nur im WLAN synchronisieren.

Bei Google Drive kannst du Ordner freigeben, diese freigebenen Ordner in deinem eigenen Drive platzieren ohne das es auf deine 15GB Beschränkung geht. D.h. du könntest einen Ordner "Familie" im Drive Account deiner Eltern anlegen, dir Schreibrechte geben und könntest jetzt von deinem PC dort Fotos reinkopieren und deine Eltern haben dann Zugriff auf die Bilder.

Ich hab erst vor einigen Tagen so ein System mit dem kostenlosen Drive Account für rund 20 Mitarbeiter konfiguriert ... läuft super.


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2014)

ich würde auch empfehlen, die fotos über googles cloud-service zu syncen.
dann hast du bzw deine eltern problemlosen zugriff von allen geräten. 
das ist kinderleicht, sollte jeder hinbekommen.
außerdem werden bilder bis zu einer gewissen auflösung bei google nicht einmal auf das volumen angerechnet (zumindest war das mal so).


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2014)

Also, ob meine Eltern das wirklich hinkriegen, ist so ne Frage...   ist das denn eine reine Cloud? Das wäre nämlich eh nix, weil sie keine Sim-Card fürs Tablet nutzen und nur zu Hause Internetzugang hätten.

Es geht an sich nur darum, dass einige Fotos vom PC auch aufs Tablet kommen, und es handelt sich NICHT um "Generation 2.0" mit monatlich 20-30 neuen Fotos, geschweige denn täglich 20-30 neue     ich weiß nicht, ob da extra eine Cloud Sinn macht, wenn es nicht kompliziert wäre, sich einfach immer mal 4-5 Fotos vom PC aufs Tablet zu kopieren. Ist da ein Sync-Cloud-Service wirklich einfacher?


@Sauerlandboy: bei meinem Handy werden, wenn ich eine Datei speichern will mit der ES Explorer-App, Dutzende Ordner angezeigt. Selbst wenn man weiß, wie der Ordner heißt, sucht man sich nen Ast... 


@Bonkic: kann man denn auch mit 2 versch. Google-Accounts auf die Bilder zugreifen, oder ist der Cloud-Zugang = Google-Account? Ersteres wäre ggf. nicht unpraktisch, damit ich auch mal Bilder einfach für meine Eltern dort "ablegen" kann


----------



## Rabowke (19. September 2014)

Wieso liest du meine Beiträge nicht ... Herb? 

Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass Google Drive eine wirklich gute Rechteverwaltung besitzt und es ohne Probleme möglich ist, dass du den Ordner deiner Eltern mit Inhalten füllst.

Google Drive auf dem PC lädt so wie Dropbox die Inhalte immer komplett runter, auf Tablets und Telefonen bin ich mir nicht sicher. Dropbox z.B. zeigt die Daten an, lädt sie aber erst bei Bedarf herunter. Drive bietet aber dank Google viele Apps, die ggf. genau dieses Problem lösen, in dem Drive komplett und vorallem vollständig mit dem Endgerät synchronisiert wird. D.h. hier musst du einfach mal googlen.

Was die Benutzbarkeit betrifft: ich hab für einen Mandanten 20 Geräte so konfiguriert, dass die Kollegen mit dem Smartphone nur Fotos machen ... nichts weiter. Bild machen, Smartphone wieder in die Tasche. Die Bilder werden automatisch hochgeladen und die Verwaltungsangestellten im Büro können auf die Ordner zugreifen, alles völlig automatisiert.

Einfacher geht es nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Sauerlandboy: bei meinem Handy werden, wenn ich eine Datei speichern will mit der ES Explorer-App, Dutzende Ordner angezeigt. Selbst wenn man weiß, wie der Ordner heißt, sucht man sich nen Ast...


Und was ist mit dem Android-internen Dateimanager? Ist doch genauso easy, und sooooviele Ordner dürften sich auf der SD auch wieder nicht befinden.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was die Benutzbarkeit betrifft: ich hab für einen Mandanten 20 Geräte so konfiguriert, dass die Kollegen mit dem Smartphone nur Fotos machen ... nichts weiter. Bild machen, Smartphone wieder in die Tasche. Die Bilder werden automatisch hochgeladen und die Verwaltungsangestellten im Büro können auf die Ordner zugreifen, alles völlig automatisiert.
> 
> Einfacher geht es nicht.


 So was haben meine Eltern eh nicht vor    die bekommen halt Fotos per email auf den PC von Verwandten oder aber machen Fotos mit ner Kamera und bringen die dann per SD-Karte auf den PC. Und von den Fotos möchten die dann wiederum einige auf Tablet kopieren - mehr nicht. 

Und ich hab deinen Beitrag gelesen, aber war nicht sicher, was nun genau wie geht.


@Sauerlandboy: also, bei mir auf meinem Smartphone gibt es keinen eigenen Dateimanager ^^   je nach App werden die Fotos bzw. Musik automatisch hier oder dort gespeichert bzw. angezeigt, wenn man sie laden will.


----------

